# which seatpost?



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

i just got a brand new 2007 Dream HX. it did not come with a seatpost and i am having a hard time deciding which one to pick. this is the list:


1) Thompson masterpiece with seatback
2) FSA K lite carbon


any other recomendations?


----------



## BikeNerd2453 (Jul 4, 2005)

Is it 27.2mm? Sorry if I don't recall...
But what about a Colnago carbon post? Or if you want to go metal, the Colnago Titanium post! Super-classy! 

I'm not a super-big fan of the FSA, based on a couple of different bikes with different sized versions. Also, the Thomson is amazing, but the whole "bent setback" thing is weird to me...


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

sorry about that. it is 31.6

i have not been able to find a Colnago seatpost. i was told the FSA manufactures the seatposts for Colnago. is that true?


----------



## BikeNerd2453 (Jul 4, 2005)

veloci1 said:


> sorry about that. it is 31.6
> 
> i have not been able to find a Colnago seatpost. i was told the FSA manufactures the seatposts for Colnago. is that true?


FSA made a small run of 28.0mm posts, but the "new" Colnago posts, in 27.2, 28.0 and 31.6mm are not FSA.
Actually come to think of it, I think I have one of the newer design Colnago posts in a 31.6mm at home. Interested?


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

any opinions on the Ritchey WCS Carbon one bolt seatpost?


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

How about a Cinelli Ram? They make them in 31.6, but my Cristallo takes a 27.2 and I used a shim on the Arte. Both frames have the same stays as the Dream HX. Here they are.


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

I quite like the new Colnago seat post in carbon, very nice!


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

ok, after looking for a Colnago Seatpost and made some rasonable offers onthem, i have decided to get an Alpha Q Prolie seatpost. they have a great reputation and the cost is more in line with reality. asking for a brand new Colnago seatpost over $200.00 is just nuts. i love my colnagos, but, their seatpost are just over priced.

i will post pictures of my navigator theme Dream HXnext week sometime .

the sad parts is the the seatpost will not be here for a week. so, no riding the HX this weekend.


----------



## BikeNerd2453 (Jul 4, 2005)

veloci1 said:


> ok, after looking for a Colnago Seatpost and made some rasonable offers onthem, i have decided to get an Alpha Q Prolie seatpost. they have a great reputation and the cost is more in line with reality. asking for a brand new Colnago seatpost over $200.00 is just nuts. i love my colnagos, but, their seatpost are just over priced.
> 
> i will post pictures of my navigator theme Dream HXnext week sometime .
> 
> the sad parts is the the seatpost will not be here for a week. so, no riding the HX this weekend.


Hi, sorry I slacked, but the Alpha Q is a great post. If it the one I'm thinking of, the Colnago post is essentially identical to it in design.
Anything with "COLNAGO" on the side is sold for a premium, even if it doesn't deserve it. The Italian way maybe?


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

Alpha Q make that post for colnago - it's exactly the same.

I would have went a Campagnolo Record Post...


----------



## robert (Dec 8, 2004)

I have the Thompson setback post on both my C 40 and C 50 - love it!


----------



## lenny_ (Jun 15, 2011)

WTB: carbon Colnago seatpost 28.0mm for a 2003 C40

The top "cap" that holds saddle rails to post cracked...

I know there are plenty of alternatives, but I want to stay with original parts (plus, the stamped logo on the post is awesome IMHO).


----------

